# Yamaha



## rickyd (Apr 9, 2017)

i have this in for sale section


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice bike,,,,one I'm looking for must be complete orig


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 24, 2017)

Had one of those for a short time as a kid. Way too heavy. Could hardly pop a wheelie, let alone win any races on our backwoods BMX track.


----------

